# Vegas Warm Up Race 2 NORCAR Sept. 23-25



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Vegas Warm Up Race @ NORCAR Sept. 23-25*

As usual we'll be having our Vegas Warm Up Race at NORCAR 

Friday 23rd practice 4pm till 10pm (free with race entry)
Saturday 24th doors open 8am racing at NOON (full race program will be run, standard club fees)
Sunday 25th practice 8am till 5pm ($20 fee)

This will be a great chance to get ALOT of track time in before the season starts!

Locals... Please be aware of the starting time, NOON!!

We're not gonna put a set group of classes we will be running.
Bring the cars you might be prepping for Vegas or other races and get track time in!
We're charging normal club fees ($20 non members, $15 members), no awards, just track time!

You don't need to come in Friday and leave Sunday, you can come in Saturday morning and get some practice in, race, then leave 
We are offering 3 days track time for those that want it... (like Nate Wagner)


----------

